# General Chat > World News, Politics & Religion Forum >  Will donal trump is new president?

## sansastark

Will trump be the new president of America? I think it is the worst thing that I have know ever

----------


## brucekenway

Of course, he is changing the campaign, and he will achieve what he wanted



Magento ERP extension is must have erp system for your Magento site.

----------


## Nekurokaze

Months ago we may think that is impossible, but I'm not that sure anymore. The more I think about it, the more I think Trump have higher chance of winning, not Hillary.

----------


## wadewilson

Magento Development Service & Extensions
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-extensions.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html

----------


## Debra6

The show of the threat and its dynamic avid been selected for the success in life the role of the essay help is induced for the use of the simple solutions for the humans.

----------


## Patricio

I think wiil be again

----------


## katealexa

nice post informative

----------

